# Japanese Cat-Friendly House Designs!



## thenakedorchid (Sep 15, 2010)

Have you guys seen these? I found them on ModernCat.net

Cat House One
Cat House Two

Some pictures:


----------



## karate0kat (Jul 23, 2010)

That is so cool.

Sometimes if I'm bored I plan out my future dream house that I'm totally going to build someday when I'm rich (yeah, right). Aside from knowing that the kitchen is going to be based on the kitchen from the Practical Magic house, I now know that I'm going to have to build in awesome cat furniture and secret passageways through walls.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Aug 13, 2010)

Holy. Crap. 

That is amazing. I think I want to do something similar with floating shelves that they can climb. They have a few sizes, including small inexpensive ones, at Ikea. Even the long ones are cheap. I wonder what the weight limit is on them...

Thanks for posting that awesome piece of inspiration! The old wheels are a-turnin! (My boyfriend will just love you for this, haha!!!)


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Those are lucky kitties. They have those floating shelves on the Drs. Foster and Smith web site, but they're not cheap -- like $36 each.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Fab arrangements if space is limited, go up! Terrific!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Aug 13, 2010)

October said:


> Those are lucky kitties. They have those floating shelves on the Drs. Foster and Smith web site, but they're not cheap -- like $36 each.


Look at the ones IKEA has! You could even get those carpet stair treads and adhere them to the tops of the shelves.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

October said:


> Those are lucky kitties. They have those floating shelves on the Drs. Foster and Smith web site, but they're not cheap -- like $36 each.


Yay, another Drs. Foster and Smith fan! :kittyturn

Back on topic...WOW! I am pretty amazed...those are some lucky lucky babies! I would love to do something like that for my cats. *looks around her one-bedroom apartment* Maybe later.


----------



## thenakedorchid (Sep 15, 2010)

Everybody keeps talking about Ikea cat furniture... maybe I need to check those out! When I'm an old lady with cats, lots of cats, I want my home design to be similar to these houses.The good thing is, I think you can add this kind of vertical space to pretty much any house.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Absolutely incredible! Thanks for sharing. I already have beams running a few feet below the ceiling in my family room and kitchen (not originally intended for the cats)...so, now I've got to work on the wall steps! And I had to laugh at what looks like a litter box stall next to the toilet.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

My cats would LOVE that! So cool! Someday!


----------

